

Ask HN: what's your biggest annoyance with Google Instant? - paraschopra

Well, initially I liked Google Instant. But within a few days, I have started to dislike it. My biggest annoyance is removal of a search box at the bottom of the page. Why would they do that? I used to enter a query, scan top 10 results and then refine my query to get better results. Now with instant I have to scroll all the way just to refine my search.<p>Moreover, I find is slightly annoying that Google is trying to outsmart me when I'm not sure which exact terms to use for searching a particular item.<p>What's your biggest annoyance with Google Instant? Or, do you actually like the new feature?<p>PS: I know there is a setting to switch it off but I wanted to discuss this on HN because Google Instant is a big deal for Google, so Google must be having high hopes about it. Wondering what kind of reception did they get. Is is the next Wave for Google?
======
towndrunk
I find the flashing or constant updating of the page as I type to be very
annoying. So much so, that I have turned the feature off.

~~~
primeMover2010
me 2

------
mikecane
It doesn't work with Opera, so I'm not seeing it at all.

